# Focus issues, this may help.



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

8 Common Autofocus Problems and Their Solutions


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 7, 2016)

Good info, well presented.  Thanks!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 7, 2016)

Good Video,I like this guy,his videos are straight to the point and well presented. He has another video explaining the benefits of how BBF works {Back Button Focus} and more on multi focus points vs Single Point.Another excellent one to watch.


----------

